
Process of Elimination - nz
https://www.wired.com/story/crispr-eradicate-invasive-species/
======
ihm
It's shocking this article doesn't take a more concerned stance on this
incredibly dangerous technology. If one can without too much difficulty infect
a population of rats with an infertility inducing gene, one can probably do
the same for humans (or just an "undesirable" population of humans…)

~~~
dandare
More realistically, a terrorist group or rogue regime could threaten to
"infect" wild populations of ... bees, wild fish, birds etc.

------
dandare
I don't get it. You can either make a gene drive spread to 100% of the
population or make the offspring infertile. How do you do both?

